

Zynga toys in the works - iamandrus
http://www.washingtonpost.com/business/technology/zynga-toys-in-the-works/2012/02/09/gIQACSg93Q_story.html

======
sawyer
Creating toys from Zynga's titles will be more difficult than it was for Angry
Birds - they don't have any "protagonists" per se.

